# Ohio Golden Retriever Rescue



## pokie6927 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am looking for a Golden Retriever Rescue in Ohio. I have a two year old Golden and I need to find placement for it quickly.

Thanks


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

It would help to know exactly where in Ohio you're located. There are a few of us Buckeyes here... one of us might be able to help you.

There are a couple rescues that I know of in Northern Ohio. GRIN and Golden Treasures.
http://www.grinrescue.org/

http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org/

I don't mean to pry, but can I ask why you need to rehome your dog? Just personal circumstances, or is there an issue with the dog?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Purebred golden, contact G.R.I.N. (golden retreivers in need)
www.grinrescue.com

Golden mix, contact Golden Treasures
[email protected]


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*One post and their GONE!!!!!!!*

Wonder what ever happened here


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Wonder what ever happened here


I know. I keep checking, hoping that they'd stick around and see if one of us might be able to do something to help.


----------



## pokie6927 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks to all for your concern.......we found a new home for the dog

She is doing well

Thanks


----------

